# Your latest .ca Hand Registration and Why?



## MapleDots__ (Jan 8, 2021)

*iLegal.ca* - I registered it a few weeks back 


also



*MBike.ca* - stands for Motorized Bicycle or Motor Bike, take your pick.



What was your latest hand registered domain?


----------



## domains (Jan 8, 2021)

*jeuxgratuits* .ca

just registered today, 'free games' in french.


----------



## domains (Jan 8, 2021)

also took *hotweb* and *canweed* after this week's TBR.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 9, 2021)

domains said:
			
		

> also took *hotweb* and *canweed* after this week's TBR.



Hand registrations only in this topic please  *BYE*


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 9, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Hand registrations only in this topic please



Technically they were hand reg as he's saying they were bought post-tbr.


----------



## dancarls (Jan 9, 2021)

Cardero.ca


----------



## aactive (Jan 9, 2021)

Latest hand-reg: liquorice.ca


----------



## domains (Jan 9, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> Technically they were hand reg as he's saying they were bought post-tbr.



that’s right, hand regged after tbr


----------



## JoeN (Jan 26, 2021)

Registered a couple today:

AirLab.ca
Scarce.ca


----------



## Spex (Jan 26, 2021)

SmartCode.ca and SureTest.ca...picked them up when the Black Friday deals were going around


----------



## DomainTrader (Jan 26, 2021)

Does the fact that domain names like scarce and liquorice are available to hand register tell you anything at all about dot ca


----------



## domains (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't think anybody expects .ca domains to be registered or used to the same extent as .com in the world, so there is always going to be more words and terms available to register.


----------



## domains (Jan 26, 2021)

my latest hand .ca hand reg  -  veganzone


----------



## dancarls (Jan 26, 2021)

GameCredit / GameCoins / FunnelBuilder


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 26, 2021)

DomainTrader said:
			
		

> Does the fact that domain names like scarce and liquorice are available to hand register tell you anything at all about dot ca



What it tells me is that they're just poor words for business use.  Most tld's - if registered - aren't developed, there's not a single .ca in use using the word scarce or liquorice in it (as far as I know).

In google adwords, if you had a big fat wallet and wanted to buy ads on the term "scarce", even on a "broad match" basis, you'd be able to buy precisely Zero clicks per month.

With Liquorice (which isn't the preferred north american spelling) you could buy 2.5 clicks per month.

So if you're looking for blame, look to the left of the dot, not the right


----------



## JoeN (Jan 26, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> What it tells me is that they're just poor words for business use.  Most tld's - if registered - aren't developed, there's not a single .ca in use using the word scarce or liquorice in it (as far as I know).
> 
> In google adwords, if you had a big fat wallet and wanted to buy ads on the term "scarce", even on a "broad match" basis, you'd be able to buy precisely Zero clicks per month.
> 
> ...


Yeah exactly.  It certainly makes sense that they were available to register.  

I like "scarce" as a potential brand, but I'm under no illusions that it's anything more than a hail Mary pass.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 26, 2021)

A few days ago, I was finally going to register GoldHouse.ca from my leftover list, but someone beat me to it.


----------



## Spex (Jan 26, 2021)

DomainTrader said:
			
		

> Does the fact that domain names like scarce and liquorice are available to hand register tell you anything at all about dot ca



Glass half-empty...I agree. It means that out of the millions of .CA's registered right now, everyone passed on those names so it's not a good sign

Glass half-full...It's cheap to take a shot. Spend ~$10 to get exclusive selling rights to a decent name for a year


----------



## aactive (Jan 26, 2021)

Spex said:
			
		

> Glass half-empty...I agree. It means that out of the millions of .CA's registered right now, everyone passed on those names so it's not a good sign
> 
> Glass half-full...It's cheap to take a shot. Spend ~$10 to get exclusive selling rights to a decent name for a year



We are launching Licorice.ca next month and saw that liquorice.ca was available so we registered it...might as well have both. Not a popular name in Canada, but for $10 a year, we'll take it. Back to your regular programming.


----------



## Spex (Jan 26, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> We are launching Licorice.ca next month and saw that liquorice.ca was available so we registered it...might as well have both. Not a popular name in Canada, but for $10 a year, we'll take it. Back to your regular programming.



That's true and missed that part in my "glass half-full" paragraph. If you're an end-user or can benefit by owning an alternative spelling or a plural then yeah it's a no-brainer to go for it


----------



## Esdiel (Jan 26, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> A few days ago, I was finally going to register GoldHouse.ca from my leftover list, but someone beat me to it.



Oops... ...


----------



## MapleDots__ (Apr 29, 2021)

So I hand registered 3 domains today and I will explain my reasoning...


*MoonRoof.ca *
With the new technology solar panels coming out they are able to work in overcast conditions and technically by moonlight. So I figure with the coming boom for solar roof panels moonroof might just be a great brand name.


*SilverStyle.ca*
A fashion or clothing line aimed at the 50+ crowd. With our aging demographic I figured that SilverStyle made sense and it has a phenomenal sound to it.


*GoDiet.ca* 
It's no secret that I big 15k for diet.ca but the more I think about it the more I think the diet has got to have a name. With everyone getting busier and our lifestyle being more on the go I figure its time for a diet meal drink on the go is just about right.


So what have you hand registered and why?


----------



## aactive (Apr 29, 2021)

lifestylecandy.ca - another niche in the candy space.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Apr 29, 2021)

Holy crappers batman...

I just typed in GoDiet.com

Hehe, I might just have stumbled on something


----------



## MicahDomains (May 1, 2021)

Latest hand registrations.

foldabletelevision.ca
foldabletv.ca
foldtv.ca
rollabletv.ca
foldtelevision.ca

Future potential. New technology that may become more mainstream in the years ahead.


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 1, 2021)

CanuckDomains said:
			
		

> foldabletelevision.ca



I think picture televisions are probably going to be the big thing, looks like art until you turn it on. Similar to when you have chromecast on the screen.


----------

